# Mountain Lion Spotted in Southeast D.C.



## *Andi

LANHAM, Md. (CBSDC) - Police in the District say they have received reports of a mountain lion roaming freely in Southeast.

On two occasions 911 operators have received calls from concerned residents who claim to have seen the large animal.

The latest sighting came Wednesday night in the 3600 block of Highwood Drive Southeast, which prompted the city's Office of Neighborhood Engagement to issue a public safety alert.

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/10/03/moutain-lion-spotted-in-southeast-d-c/


----------



## dixiemama

}{ fingers crossed it has a taste for idiotic, asinine, completely out of touch politicians }{


----------



## Tweto

Just read in USA today that the state of Nebraska will be issuing a hunting license for mountain lions starting in 2014.


----------



## Dixie

*Andi said:


> LANHAM, Md. (CBSDC) - Police in the District say they have received reports of a mountain lion roaming freely in Southeast.
> 
> On two occasions 911 operators have received calls from concerned residents who claim to have seen the large animal.
> 
> The latest sighting came Wednesday night in the 3600 block of Highwood Drive Southeast, which prompted the city's Office of Neighborhood Engagement to issue a public safety alert.
> 
> http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/10/03/moutain-lion-spotted-in-southeast-d-c/


I told him WEST! The big house, he couldn't miss it! Oh well, I tried.


----------



## dixiemama

Damn cat. Its so hard to train them.


----------



## PrepN4Good

dixiemama said:


> }{ fingers crossed it has a taste for idiotic, asinine, completely out of touch politicians }{


I wouldn't do that to that poor cat! I'm an animal lover.


----------



## mamabear2012

In other news...I found (what appears to be) black bear poop in my back yard. We just moved to WV. I'm loving all of the wildlife, but I don't think I want any close encounters!


----------



## cqp33

dixiemama said:


> }{ fingers crossed it has a taste for idiotic, asinine, completely out of touch politicians }{


If it had that taste it would be the size of an elephant in weeks!artydance:


----------



## dixiemama

mamabear--- get used to it sweetie. They are a regular visitor to homes in the Appalachians. We have a mama who lives a few miles from here. She's been in our valley a few times.


----------



## mamabear2012

As long as she leaves my 'cubs' alone we will be just fine.


----------



## BillS

I wonder if it was like the case of the panther in Detroit that turned out to be a 30 lbs house cat-serval hybrid called a Savannah Cat.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot

Maybe it's just trying to score some crack.


----------



## RevWC

mamabear2012 said:


> As long as she leaves my 'cubs' alone we will be just fine.


No problem....


----------



## FrankW

Poor Kitty


----------



## Jason

Mountain lions seem to be on the rise everywhere. We were told by our local game warden, kinda off the record, that they're very very rare around here but they do pass through once in a while.


----------



## *Andi

Jason said:


> Mountain lions seem to be on the rise everywhere. We were told by our local game warden, kinda off the record, that they're very very rare around here but they do pass through once in a while.


Yea, Our folks said the same thing ... While watching a news camera report on a large cat in the area. lol (A very nice video, with the cat plain as day.)

How they could watch the report and say, "Well, It might be but I think not."

:brickwall:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

*Andi said:


> Yea, Our folks said the same thing ... While watching a news camera report on a large cat in the area. lol (A very nice video, with the cat plain as day.)
> 
> How they could watch the report and say, "Well, It might be but I think not."
> 
> :brickwall:


It's possible that they don't want to document them due to the side effects of officially admitting that they are there. We have all kinds of animal rights activists trying to shut down trapping, hunting and even fishing access where grizzlies, wolverines, lynx and other "threatened" or "endangered" species roam. They'll try to stop farmers from using their fields to protect the "new" species. It's a never ending battle in MT. It's just one reason for the deep hatred many have against wolves.

The animal rights wackos want to create a "wildlife corridor" 25 miles wide between the Ten Lakes Scenic Area northeast of us and the Cabinet Mountains Wilderness to the southwest of us. (We are right in the middle of it.) They'll try to stop all logging and motor vehicle, snowmobile access, etc. and eventually drive out private landowners in the corridor. We met a guy a couple of years ago who runs a tractor with a giant vacuum cleaner through old logging roads to suck up hair samples that will then have the DNA checked and recorded. They're trying to establish "migration and travel patterns" showing consistent use of the corridor by grizzly bears and wolves. That will give them the power of the Endangered Species Act to push this through the legislature.

Incidentally, it's all being paid for by your tax dollars.


----------



## Caribou

Another predator in DC, it should feel right at home.


----------

